# Types of Men and Women



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 13, 2007)

Okay here goes nothing...

I have been looking around, and checking out this site, as well as every site I can concerning physicality, and size/shape differences. And I've learned a lot about the 'typical' man and 'typical' female. 

First off, in the USA(where I live...this may or may not apply to people outside the USA) I have discovered that despite many many surveys saying pear-shaped girls are the majority, that very few women my own age (22) or within my self-specified age range for dating (18-24...if you're wondering why, ask me, it is too much to talk about and would require another post entirely to explain) tend to be what I like to refer to as 'stick' or 'hourglass' shaped. Basically the majority of the women I've come in contact with are slim or their figure is evenly distributed. I have encountered a few women here and there who would be 'categorized' as pear-shaped, apple shaped, top heavy, or papple shaped (copyright largenlovely, or ivy I forget which posted about it somewhere). 

First off I'm wondering if others have had the same experience or if I am just dellusional? 
Second I am wondering how you can tell what a woman/girl would look like if she gained weight (no I am not a feeder, I like the idea of weight gain but I PREFER that it be natural, and that if a girl puts on or loses weight that it be to her own specifications, not my own)?

Thirdly I am wondering how you define apple, pear, hourglass, etc? 

Fourth, what is your own preference, and why do you like said shape? And if you don't have a preference, why don't you?


Okay time for the male section

Okay, I tend to look at the male side as well...no I'm not bisexual or homosexual, I just like comparing and contrasting, as well as seeing features I'd like to duplicate in myself which are within another male...anywho I notice that unlike the world of fitness says, men come in more than just three shapes. In fact, much like women there are many shapes to men. This all depends of course on their specific size, and weight, whether they are muscular, thin, or fat, or whatever size inbetween. 
So, to try to define what has been defined for women for years, I'm going to try to make some categories for men so we don't feel left out. (I know, I know, everyone hates categories, blah blah blah...well some people like a little organization. I'm not putting anyone into a category, I'm just putting some categories up there. If you jump into them, that's your business not mine.)

Orange-shaped:Sorta like the apple shaped of women, but I tend to find that apples have a bigger top than bottom, where as males, not typically having breasts of significant size to begin with, tend to expand via the middle.

Pear-shaped: Men can be pear-shaped too? Hells yes they can! I've seen some guys whose butts could rival some pear-shaped women! In any case this is basically just the idea that their bottom half is bigger than their top half. (So technically I'm in this category, but at 150-160 pounds depending on my workout strategy, it doesn't tend to be noticeable. But unlike a lot of guys I have a butt.)

Ox-shaped: No this is not in an attempt to be offensive. Some men have a natural tendency to be very thick and heavy on top, while having small legs on bottom. I've seen a lot of guys like this, they tend to put on all their weight, fat or muscle, up top, while their legs are still slim as ever.

Middle-heavy: I know, weird phrasing huh? Well these are those guys who tend to collect it all out front. The guys who get chubby everywhere, but their guts are massive beyond compare. No idea how or why this happens, but it does. I'll make a note here that if they're putting on weight for the first time they tend to have huge pot-bellies. Yet if they lost a lot of weight, and then are gaining it back, these are the guys that tend to have the huge hanging belly.

Stick-shaped: Those guys who can never put on any weight, despite their efforts. Most often this is the shape of a guy BEFORE they enter college. However some men maintain this shape throughout their adult life. How, you may ask? I have no idea...crazy guys...most of them tend to LOSE weight from sitting around and eating. Some women envy these men...don't...a lot of them want to be muscular, or fat...they just haven't been able to yet...

Okay, now that their are man shapes...women...start your engines!

I am wondering how you can tell what a man/boy would look like if he gained weight?

What is your own preference, and why do you like said shape? 

And if you don't have a preference, why don't you?

So that's it. Feel free to add anything to my post, or any questions you like. Hope everyone liked what I had to say. And if you didn't


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 14, 2007)

i'm most certainly pear-shaped...but a really thin pear. i gots an ass.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 14, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> i'm most certainly pear-shaped...but a really thin pear. i gots an ass.



Same here


----------



## rainyday (Jan 14, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Thirdly I am wondering how you define apple, pear, hourglass, etc?



I've wondered the same thing. I've always assumed pear meant a great disparity between the waist and hips, but I've also seen women who are wider on the bottom because of a large, low-hanging belly refer to themselves as pears as well. And looked at in silhouette, they would indeed have a pear-ish shape. Personally I've never been able to decide if I'm a pear or an hourglass (67-54-79), and when I've asked others I've received both answers.

One thing that fascinated me at the Vegas bash last year was seeing the incredible multitude of shapes, no two exactly alike and a lot of them not fitting precisely into any of those three categories at all. Maybe thin women have just as much variety if you look closely, but the extra padding of fat women sure exaggerates it.

I think you need one more category for men too--just an average weight guy shape that's wider in the shoulders, slimmer in the hips, but not overly exaggerated either way.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 14, 2007)

This kind of thing has always made me wonder too!

I've alway been told that an hourglass is defined as: a woman whose waist is about 10 inches smaller than both her bust and hip measurements. If so, that would make me an hourglass. Though, I'm not really sure I look it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 14, 2007)

I have always defined myself as apple-shaped because I gain my weight mostly around my hips and stomach- I do carry my the majority of the weight below my waistline though so I don't think that defines it.



> Are You A Pear Or An Apple?
> A woman's body shape depends on the type of fat she carries most - and all fat is not created equal, she says. So with a tape measure you can determine what shape you are.
> 
> *Just measure your waist circumference and your hip circumference, then calculate your waist to hip ratio. If you are .80 or above you are an apple. Below .80 you are a pear, *



http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2005/02/28/earlyshow/health/shapeup/main676926.shtml



> Pear" and "apple" are terms to describe the shape of a person's body with regard to where they store fat. Pears tend to store fat below their waists, usually on their hips and thighs. Apples store fat above their waists, around the mid-section.


http://diet.ivillage.com/measure/mshape/0,,51,00.html


I'm going to do the measure thing and find out once and for all

Edit: just measured- I'm an apple


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 14, 2007)

I always thought I was pear-shaped, but I am starting to think I'm hour-glassed, as I do have a defined waistline compared to bust and hips.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 14, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I always thought I was pear-shaped, but I am starting to think I'm hour-glassed, as I do have a defined waistline compared to bust and hips.



I have a defined waistline too, but I did the measurement thing that's in my post above yours and I am an apple.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for the links, Green. Now if only they'd define hourglass too. By their measure (.68), I guess I'm a pear.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm pretty thin, but I'm either a pear or an hour glass.

Also, what size are you calling "slim?" Do you mean a size 4 or smaller than a 20? 

The average woman my age and height (21, 5' 6") is 143 lbs. That's not really fat, but by no means "thin." Perhaps your ideal woman, whatever she looks like, is not all over the place, but be open to going a little outside that and I think you'll find lots of options.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 14, 2007)

pear here, at least i think so.


----------



## William (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi 

Wouldn't a Orange be a better descrptor than a Apple for a Woman? The shape of a Apple would lead me to think of skinny legs? Oranges are more round.

I am roundish with fairly thick guy legs.

William





supersoup said:


> pear here, at least i think so.


----------



## Ivy (Jan 15, 2007)

PAPPLE!!!
(it was me! someone read my babbling! I AM SHOCKED.  )


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 15, 2007)

Ivy said:


> PAPPLE!!!
> (it was me! someone read my babbling! I AM SHOCKED.  )



Can't help but listen to the babbling when it comes in such a cute sexy package


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 15, 2007)

William said:


> Hi
> 
> Wouldn't a Orange be a better descrptor than a Apple for a Woman? The shape of a Apple would lead me to think of skinny legs? Oranges are more round.
> 
> ...



It might be...but I didn't invent the apple shaped idea...I'm just trying to make a comparison...and honestly, I look at an orange, and if you look at it for a moment, you'll see that it looks like a gut...with the little belly button thingy and all. 

Yeah I know...I'm weird...its a living.

And I've seen some VERY apple shaped women, and believe me, they have relatively slender legs and bums compared to their upper body. So, I think apple definitely works for women. And again, by upper half, I was trying to alude to boobs...not to be sexist or anything...but most girls have bigger boobs than guys.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 15, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm pretty thin, but I'm either a pear or an hour glass.
> 
> Also, what size are you calling "slim?" Do you mean a size 4 or smaller than a 20?
> 
> The average woman my age and height (21, 5' 6") is 143 lbs. That's not really fat, but by no means "thin." Perhaps your ideal woman, whatever she looks like, is not all over the place, but be open to going a little outside that and I think you'll find lots of options.



Okay, basically what I meant by this was not to offend all those hourglass shaped girls out there...but more of the idea that in the grand scheme of things, girls who are straight up and down had to have some category...so I figured either make a 'stick' category...or stick them in the hourglass category...this of course was before the whole measurement thingy was revealed. 

In any case, I consider any girl who is thin, skeletal, or lacking curves for her height (ie someone who really should put on a pound or two just to be healthy looking...most celebrities) that they'd be in the 'slim' or 'stick' category as well...whether male or female...


----------



## William (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Ivy

What about 

Pineapple!!!!!!!!

William



Ivy said:


> PAPPLE!!!
> (it was me! someone read my babbling! I AM SHOCKED.  )


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 15, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Okay, basically what I meant by this was not to offend all those hourglass shaped girls out there...but more of the idea that in the grand scheme of things, girls who are straight up and down had to have some category...so I figured either make a 'stick' category...or stick them in the hourglass category...this of course was before the whole measurement thingy was revealed.
> 
> In any case, I consider any girl who is thin, skeletal, or lacking curves for her height (ie someone who really should put on a pound or two just to be healthy looking...most celebrities) that they'd be in the 'slim' or 'stick' category as well...whether male or female...



I wasn't offended! My point is that there are, at the very least, a lot of 160 lb. + women out there. Perhaps there aren't a lot of 400 lb. pear shapes who are in their early 20's. The body tends not to work that way. Aim for a nice-looking 200-250 lb. girl with good manners and intelligence. Or date older women. Compromise.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 15, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I wasn't offended! My point is that there are, at the very least, a lot of 160 lb. + women out there. Perhaps there aren't a lot of 400 lb. pear shapes who are in their early 20's. The body tends not to work that way. Aim for a nice-looking 200-250 lb. girl with good manners and intelligence. Or date older women. Compromise.



 OH! doh... 

Sorry about the misunderstanding on my part. 
And I don't mean huge women...I definitely have moderate goals as far as size goes. And it isn't so much about weight as it is about size and shape...and height.

Essentially I'm looking for a cute girl who is chubby or plump...not necessarily fat or obese. And it all depends on height, because at 5'11" 140 pounds is skinny, where as 140 on a girl of 5'1" would be chubby. So honestly I'm just looking for a girl who is anywhere from 5'2" to 5'11"(my height) or maybe even taller if she didn't mind being with a shorter guy. But weight wise, I'd just like her to be chubby or maybe a bit above average for their height. Anything more would be a bit excessive, especially since life, children, family, etc (yeah I know, I'm thinking long term, but I figure we're talking about the ideal) would cause a girl to round out a bit more. And even if she doesn't...it is important that she has the right kind of personality.

Cause in my mind, even if she is thin, as long as she has a wonderful personality, its all good 

Oh, and of course it'd be nice if she was okay with or even liked my FAishness...that's a word right? I can say that...I think.

Later days


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Essentially I'm looking for a cute girl who is chubby or plump...not necessarily fat or obese.



You do realize you just ruled out about 90% of the community of women here.

Most of us are "fat or obese."


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 15, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> You do realize you just ruled out about 90% of the community of women here.
> 
> Most of us are "fat or obese."



This is entirely true... 

However, unless a girl is under 25 I honestly wouldn't date her anyway. Not to say older women aren't wonderful, and I do admire women who are fat, obese, huge, massive, enormous, big, etc etc etc... 

That being said, I've had BAD experiences with dating older women...most of those experiences being used and abused. I know it may seem a bit weird to hear that coming from a guy, but I don't mean physically, I mean emotionally. And honestly I'm not looking for short-term stuff I'm looking for a long term relationship. 

Again not to say that bbws, ssbbws, etc do that...I'm just saying I'm looking for someone my age, who is in the same stage of life I'm at, and who isn't looking for things I can't supply them with. I know my limitations, and I know that for most of the women here I wouldn't be a good match...whether it is because I'm too young, unable to relocate for a good year or so, because I'm too short or too thin, or for a variety of other reasons.

So don't think for a single moment that I don't admire, oggle, drool over, or worship bbws, and ssbbws. I just know my own preferences well enough to know what I'm looking for at this point in time in my life.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> This is entirely true...
> 
> However, unless a girl is under 25 I honestly wouldn't date her anyway. Not to say older women aren't wonderful, and I do admire women who are fat, obese, huge, massive, enormous, big, etc etc etc...
> 
> ...


Umm..I don't see what the hell age has to do with anything. I was 275 lbs at 18 and up to 375 by 23. There are young girls who are fat or obese as you like to call it. Age really has nothing to do with a woman's size. I'm not really sure how or even why you are making that an issue. It isn't. A girl can be fat at any age.

Oh and for the record. I don't believe for one second you are an FA. I think you're using the age thing as reasoning not to date really fat girls. When all honesty, you will always only want a girl that's a little bit chubby. Hey, I don't care. But don't come on this forum proclaiming your FAness when in fact, I'm not sure it exists.


Oh and for the record that wasn't a solicitation from me.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 15, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Umm..I don't see what the hell age has to do with anything. I was 275 lbs at 18 and up to 375 by 23. There are young girls who are fat or obese as you like to call it. Age really has nothing to do with a woman's size. I'm not really sure how or even why you are making that an issue. It isn't. A girl can be fat at any age.
> 
> Oh and for the record. I don't believe for one second you are an FA. I think you're using the age thing as reasoning not to date really fat girls. When all honesty, you will always only want a girl that's a little bit chubby. Hey, I don't care. But don't come on this forum proclaiming your FAness when in fact, I'm not sure it exists.
> 
> ...



Ummm...okay...hey I'm not gonna get up in your face and bug you about your preferences, likes and such. I mentioned mine freely. I did not knock, mock, or attack anyone with my comments.

All I did was state what I'm looking for. I'm trying to be realistic given my location, age, and hobbies/interests. If you want to take it as an affront to larger women everywhere, fine, do so...

But if you think for one nanosecond I am going to take that kind of crap from someone who THINKS she knows what I am like and BELIEVES she has me all figured out. THINK AGAIN. 

I didn't come looking for you and say "Hey I don't like you for such and such a reason." I just put my likes in one set of terms, and you read from it what you wanted to. 

I am a fat admirer, I like weight gain, I enjoy fat, I like women who are round, curvy, and voluptous. I enjoy many parts of this site. What I do not enjoy is being torn to pieces, or any attempt to do so from a man or woman who believes they have me pegged as someone I am not. So don't mock me just because I decided two years ago that I wouldn't date anyone more than two or three years older than me. It was MY CHOICE. I'm not forcing it upon YOU. And I have and never have had any desire to date YOU. So don't get on my case about it. 

And as far as saying fat, obese, and whatever else, think about that for five freaking seconds! I think of fat as one thing, someone else thinks of it as something else. Some guys think a girl who is fat is over 500 pounds. Other guys think a girl is considered fat when she's over 300. Others consider a girl to be fat after she reaches 160. It is a word. I'm not using it to oppress anyone, I'm just using it as a reference point, more for myself than anyone else. 

And just because a guy likes girls who are chubby, or plump for their height doesn't mean I don't like anything else. I said it is what I am looking for. And in any case I don't have to like women over 300 pounds to be a fat admirer. I said, and will say it again, for me it DEPENDS on the girl's HEIGHT. So stop griping at me and look at your own issues. I was being nice...don't expect me to again.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I didn't come looking for you and say "Hey I don't like you for such and such a reason." I just put my likes in one set of terms, and you read from it what you wanted to.




Exactly, you put your preferences out there in an open forum and I gave my opinion. I didn't bash your preferences, date who you want to date. Just don't be one of those guys that professes how much he desires, I think you used the word drools? over a real bbw or ssbbw..but wouldn't date one. We get enough of that here as it is.



ZainTheInsane said:


> I am a fat admirer, I like weight gain, I enjoy many parts of this site. What I do not enjoy is being torn to pieces, or any attempt to do so from a man or woman who believes they have me pegged as someone I am not. So don't mock me just because I decided two years ago that I wouldn't date anyone more than two or three years older than me. It was MY CHOICE. I'm not forcing it upon YOU. And I have and never have had any desire to date YOU. So don't get on my case about it.



The only reason I brought up the age factor was to say that not all young girls are only a little chubby. One of your other posts seemed to be implying that. I don't date guys that much younger than me. So I have my own set of numbers I adhere to..I'm not going to fault you for yours. The comment about never having a desire to date me was really redundant since I'm over your age limit anyways.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 15, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I never said anything about your preference for younger women. That's fine..date who you want. However I'm saying that just because a girl is young doesn't automatically mean she's going to be just chubby as one of your earlier posts indicated.
> 
> You don't have to be nice to me..I'm a big girl..I can take it.



 Ummmm...you actually did...in fact you pointed out how you thought my preference for women my own age somehow was a ruse for descrimination against BBWs and large women in general. I said chubby or plump because thus far in my area I have found NO girls of size who are either single or my own age. Most of the single women I know of from my area (ie Rochester NY and its surrounding area) are either 30+, or divorced with a few children. 

I honestly know I can't handle kids right now, cause I'm very poor, and I know depsite wanting to have kids one day that I'd be giving them the short end of the stick (figuratively speaking) if I tried to have and raise them now. They wouldn't grow up with as loving and wonderful an environment as they would if I was a few years older and a little bit wiser (a lot a bit wiser). I also know that women over the age of 30 will be looking for different things in a man than I would be able to provide. I'm not looking to get a house, settle down, and such. I'm just looking for someone I have things in common with and like being with. Someone who I can make laugh, and she can do the same for me. 

Back to the original point of this whole rant...From one post you cannot judge someone else. Even a series of posts. I honestly have taken a while to consider my preferences and likes. I decided I needed to know what I liked. So I thought about it for a while, a couple of years actually, and figured out I like girls ranging from around 180-350 (again depending on height). I consider a woman of 5'1" and 350 pounds to be fat. I consider a girl of the same weight at 5'6" to be plump. You have to understand in my mind if I don't categorize things, it is insane. I've got mild issues with things (think the television series _Monk_ but milder). It just is the way I do things. I have this whole internal chart which determines in my mind what I consider plump, chubby, fat, etc. It has nothing to do with what everyone else thinks. It is just the way I think. It works for me. 

Oh, and I never said just because a girl was young she had to be just chubby. I was commenting on someone else's post earlier, in that it is REALLY a lot easier to FIND girls who are in the 'chubby' and 'plump' range than it is to find a girl who is larger. That being said, I said before and will say again, PERSONALITY is the MOST IMPORTANT part in my mind. Fat or thin, if she doesn't have the personality, I'm not going to waste my, or her, time. 

That's about all I have on that for now...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> That's about all I have on that for now...



Well maybe there was a misunderstanding on both sides. Consider the issued dropped by me and apologies if you were offended.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 15, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> You do realize you just ruled out about 90% of the community of women here.
> 
> Most of us are "fat or obese."



Really? I've been telling people everyone here's just festively plump.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 15, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Really? I've been telling people everyone here's just festively plump.



Hee hee hee!  

It's all relative.:happy:


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Essentially I'm looking for a cute girl who is chubby or plump...not necessarily fat or obese. And it all depends on height, because at 5'11" 140 pounds is skinny, where as 140 on a girl of 5'1" would be chubby. So honestly I'm just looking for a girl who is anywhere from 5'2" to 5'11"(my height) or maybe even taller if she didn't mind being with a shorter guy. But weight wise, I'd just like her to be chubby or maybe a bit above average for their height. Anything more would be a bit excessive, especially since life, children, family, etc (yeah I know, I'm thinking long term, but I figure we're talking about the ideal) would cause a girl to round out a bit more. And even if she doesn't...it is important that she has the right kind of personality.
> 
> Cause in my mind, even if she is thin, as long as she has a wonderful personality, its all good
> 
> ...



Sounds like you're looking for an average-sized girl, which would not make you an FA, and which makes me wonder why you're here.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 16, 2007)

> Ox-shaped: No this is not in an attempt to be offensive.





> Hope everyone liked what I had to say.





> So, to try to define what has been defined for women for years, I'm going to try to make some categories for men so we don't feel left out. (I know, I know, everyone hates categories, blah blah blah...well some people like a little organization. I'm not putting anyone into a category, I'm just putting some categories up there.



I AM OFFENDED BY YOUR NEAT CATEGORIES AND DILIGENT ATTEMPTS TO OFFEND EVERYONE BY PLACING THEM IN THEM.

THE BODY OF THE HUMAN IS A WONDERSOME CREATURE OF ART. IT IS NOT SUBJECT TO ANY OF YOUR 'rules' OR 'discussion' WHETHER IT BE 'Pearish', 'Papple' OR 'Ox'.







*kidding, kidding*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 16, 2007)

Tina said:


> Sounds like you're looking for an average-sized girl, which would not make you an FA, and which makes me wonder why you're here.



Well..that's what I said...lol..Tina to the rescue!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 16, 2007)

Tina said:


> Sounds like you're looking for an average-sized girl, which would not make you an FA, and which makes me wonder why you're here.



Hint...just for those who don't know...the average american woman is 5'4" and 160 pounds...so, yeah...liking above average girls makes me an FA. I just happen to like what some refer to as Mid-sized bbws, and not very large girls. Again, it is a preference, not an ultimatum.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 16, 2007)

dude, just a hint, quit with the condescending tones, and you're more apt to get helpful and sympathetic ears here. and yes, you are being condescending, don't launch into a tirade about tone and the internet and not being able to convey it accurately. my two cents, and don't jump my shit about it either. it's just the fucking internet dude, but no one here likes you jumping down the throat of one of their family members.

 

other than that, have a great day.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I just started this post as a couple thoughts and questions I had. I never meant for people to consider me to be some sort of false person just because my preference is different than some of the other males around here. That's life...just because I state my preference doesn't mean it has to be negatively commented on. I don't come onto your posts and state that you shouldn't be here or don't belong for some reason. I'm just looking for comments and help...not someone to bite my head off for not liking the majority of girls on a site. Especially considering I'm already in a 'supposed' minority anyway. A minority in a minority if you will. Do you really need me to draw out my mental chart just so everyone gets it clearly? So everyone can understand what I'm saying?


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 16, 2007)

Okay...doing this at school so I apparently can't use Excel...cause the Cafe computers are crazily restricted...anyway...here is my chart

Height (inches)|Average|-Chubby-|-Plump-|--Fat--|-Obese-|
_____72_______170-220__220-260__260-350__350-500___500+
_____71_______165-215__215-255__255-340__340-490___490+
_____70_______163-215__215-250__250-340__340-485___485+
_____69_______160-210__210-250__250-335__335-480___480+
_____68_______160-210__210-245__245-330__330-470___470+
_____67_______157-205__205-245__245-330__330-465___465+
_____66_______153-205__205-240__240-325__325-450___450+
_____65_______150-205__205-235__235-320__320-440___440+
_____64_______145-200__200-230__230-310__310-420___420+
_____63_______143-190__190-220__220-300__300-400___400+
_____62_______140-180__180-210__210-290__290-380___380+
_____61_______130-170__170-195__195-280__280-360___360+
_____60_______125-160__160-180__180-270__270-340___340+

That's my chart...I know it isn't incredibly neat, but I honestly think it depends on how a woman carries her weight, and where she tends to put on weight, etc etc. So really shape and size come into it more than weight, but if you're looking for weight, this is what I have for you. 

BTW this is for women...I do have my own chart for men as well, if requested, I'll try to type it up and put it up.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 16, 2007)

good thing Im tall, otherwise Id be obese :doh:


----------



## Carrie (Jan 16, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> good thing Im tall, otherwise Id be obese :doh:



LOL Berna, I was just thinking the same thing about me.


----------



## Shala (Jan 16, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> good thing Im tall, otherwise Id be obese :doh:



Count me in there too. BTW, I hate the word obese. Its just nasty...especially when you run across a fool who mispronounces it "o beast". God I hate that.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 16, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> BTW this is for women...I do have my own chart for men as well, if requested, I'll try to type it up and put it up.


If you want the women to get all hot and bothered by your chart, I'd put IQs in your man chart in place of weights. I hear women talk about brain fortitude a lot more than poundage either up or down.*


*With apologies to the FFAs who I know read here as well.


----------



## MickeyFFA (Jan 16, 2007)

Judging by Zain's chart, I'd be considered plump. Not trying to offend anyone, but i seriously don't understand why it's such a problem if thats his preference. He still likes fat, just not as much of it. Aren't we supposed to be an open community that doesn't sterotype people? Sheesh. Thats my two cents anyway.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 16, 2007)

i don't give a rat's hind end what you like, it's just kind of counter productive to be so nasty. like what you like dude, congrats, i hope you find someone that fits into your little flow chart. you're a smart guy, i don't like disliking smarties, so let's all play nice.

be nice dude, people eat that stuff up like candy. especially fat people. or chubby, whatever.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm not trying to not be nice. I just was frustrated with Misty for seem to come out and brashly hit me over the head. And then people came by and for the most part defended her. Maybe the comment was never meant to be negative, but it sorta seemed that way to me.  

I just would like to think I don't have to defend myself just because I am not into very large women. I like girls who are round, fat, whatever term makes you happy to say. Like I said, and as my chart indicates, it is just an approximate in my head. Those numbers are just a guessed range. They might not be entirely accurate. I honestly don't know what a girl of 6 feet and 250 pounds looks like exactly. I do know approximately, yet it all depends on her shape, and figure, and a million other things.  

Anywho, I just don't think I could handle a ssbbw. It doesn't mean I don't think they aren't beautiful or worthy of attention, I just know what I like and tend to want to make it clear so no one mistakes my preference for out and out dislike or hatred. I find MANY bbws and ssbbws very beautiful. I just know I couldn't handle so much woman.

Anyway, I apologize, and I definitely didn't put things clearly, and I blew it all out of proportion. Sometimes I'm a bit too stubborn for my own good. 

And yes I can put IQs into the whole BHM chart:bow:...HOWEVER, I'd need some input for that aspect...considering I was just speaking purely physically...personality and intellect in my mind are another entirely different monster. Which is why finding someone is so hard. 

And if I sound condensending I don't mean to, I just tend to forget to explain, and he get frustrated that I have to later, and thus the lack of patience and the need to grow up a bit more before I have children. 

Anyway, I'm off to play Burning Crusades...have fun all.


----------



## William (Jan 16, 2007)

Now you have made me have to Rep Misty!!!

William 




ZainTheInsane said:


> I'm not trying to not be nice. I just was frustrated with Misty for seem to come out and brashly hit me over the head. And then people came by and for the most part defended her. Maybe the comment was never meant to be negative, but it sorta seemed that way to me.
> 
> I just would like to think I don't have to defend myself just because I am not into very large women. I like girls who are round, fat, whatever term makes you happy to say. Like I said, and as my chart indicates, it is just an approximate in my head. Those numbers are just a guessed range. They might not be entirely accurate. I honestly don't know what a girl of 6 feet and 250 pounds looks like exactly. I do know about, but it all depends on her shape, and figure, and a million other things.
> 
> ...


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 16, 2007)

I think I am going to rep her too.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 17, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> And yes I can put IQs into the whole BHM chart:bow:...HOWEVER, I'd need some input for that aspect...considering I was just speaking purely physically...personality and intellect in my mind are another entirely different monster. Which is why finding someone is so hard.



While I think there's truth to the IQ thing, my comment was really kind of tongue in cheek. I should have added a smilie or something to convey that. I don't really want to change your chart.

Your preference is your preference, and to be honest I don't think we have all that much control over what we desire. One thing you may find though is that your preference changes over time; I've heard many men say that was the case for them. You could find you prefer larger women as you age. Or not. It's all good either way. 

I don't think Misty or anyone else was actually trying to get you to change your preference by the way. I think the question was more one of why you would be here when the size of women you like is readily available elsewhere. I can't speak for them, but maybe an underlying question people had was, are you looking for mini-bbw because it's more societally acceptable? Do you really desire a larger woman but are afraid to be seen with her? You can probably guess why yes answers to those would encounter some distaste here.

If just a little chub is actually your preference though, then go for it. Knowing yourself well enough to know what you like and need is always a good thing. And as long as you follow your heart genuinely, you'll probably be fine.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 17, 2007)

rainyday said:


> While I think there's truth to the IQ thing, my comment was really kind of tongue in cheek. I should have added a smilie or something to convey that. I don't really want to change your chart.
> 
> Your preference is your preference, and to be honest I don't think we have all that much control over what we desire. One thing you may find though is that your preference changes over time; I've heard many men say that was the case for them. You could find you prefer larger women as you age. Or not. It's all good either way.
> 
> ...



Honestly I find girls between 190-280 or so to be more appealing. Like I said before, doesn't mean I don't find bigger girls to be beautiful as well, I just go by my preference. Maybe my ideas will change, maybe not, either way, I'll never stop liking larger women, and I'm never going to be embarrassed to date someone bigger. It really all depends on personality.


----------



## waldo (Jan 17, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Ummmm...you actually did...in fact you pointed out how you thought my preference for women my own age somehow was a ruse for descrimination against BBWs and large women in general. I said chubby or plump because thus far in my area I have found NO girls of size who are either single or my own age. Most of the single women I know of from my area (ie Rochester NY and its surrounding area) are either 30+, or divorced with a few children.
> 
> I honestly know I can't handle kids right now, cause I'm very poor, and I know depsite wanting to have kids one day that I'd be giving them the short end of the stick (figuratively speaking) if I tried to have and raise them now. They wouldn't grow up with as loving and wonderful an environment as they would if I was a few years older and a little bit wiser (a lot a bit wiser). I also know that women over the age of 30 will be looking for different things in a man than I would be able to provide. I'm not looking to get a house, settle down, and such. I'm just looking for someone I have things in common with and like being with. Someone who I can make laugh, and she can do the same for me.
> 
> ...



You must not be looking very hard if you can't find any fat women your age. They are everywhere. Now finding one who is okay with being fat is not so easy.

You mentioned that you consider a 5'6" woman of 350 pounds to be chubby, but your chart (below) indicates that woman would be in the fat category.  



ZainTheInsane said:


> Okay...doing this at school so I apparently can't use Excel...cause the Cafe computers are crazily restricted...anyway...here is my chart
> 
> Height (inches)|Average|-Chubby-|-Plump-|--Fat--|-Obese-|
> _____72_______170-220__220-260__260-350__350-500___500+
> ...



You should not misuse the word obese, especially since it is a term many people dislike. Obese is a medical term for someone with a body mass index of 30 or higher. A person who is 60 inches tall would be obese at 155 pounds, while your chart says that person wouild not be obese until 340 pounds. You may want to consider substituting the term super-sized or super-fat for obese in your categorization scheme. Just a thought.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 17, 2007)

waldo said:


> You must not be looking very hard if you can't find any fat women your age. They are everywhere. Now finding one who is okay with being fat is not so easy.


Hope I did the quoting thing right...anywho...I think to me it is more important to find the right person personality wise. And I seriously think bbws in the area avoid me or something, because my most of my friends are shocked that I seem to think there are so few big girls around. Maybe I'm just too picky.




waldo said:


> You should not misuse the word obese, especially since it is a term many people dislike. Obese is a medical term for someone with a body mass index of 30 or higher. A person who is 60 inches tall would be obese at 155 pounds, while your chart says that person wouild not be obese until 340 pounds. You may want to consider substituting the term super-sized or super-fat for obese in your categorization scheme. Just a thought.


I think I will...I've gotten a couple PMs about it, and several comments were made previously in this post. I honestly don't like the medical definitions myself, I think my chart would make much more sense. Then again, I'm no professional...so I'd need someone good with numbers to help me out, and such. I like the idea of super-sized though...I think uber-sized sounds cool too...makes it sound...I don't know...nifty for lack of a better term off the top of my brain pan.


----------



## darocky (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I am pretty sure I fall in the stick category (I prefer the term toned, or, the term can eat alot and burn it off). Personal preference is definitely for the pear shape in women.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 18, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Hope I did the quoting thing right...anywho...I think to me it is more important to find the right person personality wise. And I seriously think bbws in the area avoid me or something, because my most of my friends are shocked that I seem to think there are so few big girls around. *Maybe I'm just too picky*.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will...I've gotten a couple PMs about it, and several comments were made previously in this post. I honestly don't like the medical definitions myself, I think my chart would make much more sense. Then again, I'm no professional...s*o I'd need someone good with numbers to help me out*, and such. I like the idea of super-sized though...I think uber-sized sounds cool too...makes it sound...I don't know...nifty for lack of a better term off the top of my brain pan.


Yes, you are too picky. The girls may avoid you if they know about your "chart."

Listen, just give the chart up. There's really no reason to focus on the numbers anyway. Would you really not date a girl that looked chubby but you found out her weight fit into your fattie category? No? So stop focusing on the numbers and start focusing on finding a cute girl you click with.

AND DON'T EVEN try a rebuttal with any of the following:

numbers don't mean anything

it's not about the weight

her weight isn't important.

BULLSHIT if it wasn't important you wouldn't have made a freaking flow chart to find where she'd fit into your made up labels.


Stop focusing on the numbers..start focusing on who you really are and and finding some who fits who you really are.

Good gravy


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 18, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> You have to understand in my mind if I don't categorize things, it is insane. *I've got mild issues with things (think the television series Monk but milder).* It just is the way I do things. I have this whole internal chart which determines in my mind what I consider plump, chubby, fat, etc. It has nothing to do with what everyone else thinks. It is just the way I think. It works for me.


I believe he's trying to tell us here that the chart's one way a mild mental disorder presents itself?

It might not be *important*, it just may be necessary for him so he doesn't snap, mentally.


----------



## waldo (Jan 18, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> I believe he's trying to tell us here that the chart's one way a mild mental disorder presents itself?
> 
> It might not be *important*, it just may be necessary for him so he doesn't snap, mentally.



In all seriousness, such a thing could be a manifestation of a mild case of OCD. Personally, I don't think it is a big deal. Many FAs tend to be the type who are into numbers and categories and making sense of things (technology and engineering types).


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 18, 2007)

waldo said:


> In all seriousness, such a thing could be a manifestation of a mild case of OCD. Personally, I don't think it is a big deal. Many FAs tend to be the type who are into numbers and categories and making sense of things (technology and engineering types).



You may be right. But if he's seriously lonely..and really wants to find someone to date..maybe the numbers shouldn't be the focus. He should just focus on someone that catches his eye..whether her shape, her smile, her laugh and go for it. Life isn't about making things fit into a category..it's about living and enjoying it


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 18, 2007)

waldo said:


> In all seriousness, such a thing could be a manifestation of a mild case of OCD. Personally, I don't think it is a big deal. Many FAs tend to be the type who are into numbers and categories and making sense of things (technology and engineering types).



Well, he does call himself Zain the _Insane_.

That bit about FAs being categorizing types is pretty intriguing. Does that come from your personal observations? Because I, too, am an FA and seem to have these anal-retentive, almost OCD qualities that I need to force myself out of from time to time.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 18, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Life isn't about making things fit into a category..it's about living and enjoying it


Unless you're certifiably crazy.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 18, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Well, he does call himself Zain the _Insane_.
> 
> That bit about FAs being categorizing types is pretty intriguing. Does that come from your personal observations? Because I, too, seem to have these anal-retentive, almost OCD qualities that I need to force myself out of from time to time.





Wagimawr said:


> Unless you're certifiably crazy.



I guess you could take a poll to see how many fas on the board consider themselves to have OCD qualities...

As for being crazy..I don't think he's insane or crazy..I think he's just too focused...


Loosen up Zain..it's ok babe


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 18, 2007)

Numbers and figures really is part of it. Another part is that I don't have complete control of my mental stability. Like I said before, and as others have pointed out, I do have some issues, whether they creep up from my actual mental disorder or from coping with it, is entirely debateable. 

I'd agree many FAs do have a tendency, if not outright, then subconsciously, to think in terms of numbers, sizes, weights, and categories. I suppose it adds a level of intrigue to something which is normally so mysterious and unpredictable. 

As far as looking for someone...I am lonely, but I don't want to settle for the wrong someone, or make a mistake in my choices. I really am trying to look for someone with a personality that clicks with my own wildly random one, and someone who is okay with my various quirks...basically accepting me for who I am...which I think is what everyone wants essentially.

Like it was stated, and as I myself said, I am a bit picky when it comes to the physical side of things, and maybe I am still worried about acceptance of others. More so from my family. They don't pressure me one way or another, and they accept my preferences...but because I think way too much into things, sometimes I think they accept my choice because I have yet to bring home a girl who is big enough to warrant their rejection or disapproval. 

Yet, I want to be happy, and I don't want to have to continuously worry about others, and what they think of me...especially my family, despite their support. 

So, perhaps if I could figure out how to relax and stop being so stressed about the billion and half details of life, I could stop and enjoy it enough to finally find someone worth sharing it with.

And definitely thanks to everyone who gave their advice willingly, I hope that I am able to utilize some, if not all, of it too the best of my abilities. Maybe I'll figure it out after all...one day...


----------



## waldo (Jan 19, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Well, he does call himself Zain the _Insane_.
> 
> That bit about FAs being categorizing types is pretty intriguing. Does that come from your personal observations? Because I, too, am an FA and seem to have these anal-retentive, almost OCD qualities that I need to force myself out of from time to time.



I also have tendencies toward OCD-type behaviors. It may be more prevalent amongst the FA crowd but I can't say really. While FAs come in all types of personalities and walks of life, there does seem to be a disproportionate representation of analytical personality types who gravitate toward technology/science related careers. It has been written about years ago in the print Dimensions magazine. Although I think this conclusion was based on anecdotal evidence from people very knowledgable about the fat acceptance community rather than a formal survey.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 19, 2007)

Having had an interest in both 'statistics' and 'data analysis' from college courses and work - there are a number of areas that can be explored.

1. We all have preferences as to what we find attractive from both FA's and BBWs. What is 'gold' to one may not be for others. 

2. There have been past studies on this board regarding the breakdown on the 'types' of physical types that BBWs possess.

3. I was curious if there was ever a cross-analysis done based on the attraction on the physical type of the FA vs. the Physical type of the BBW.

A. To keep things simple - the physical type of the FA's would be 
Endomorph : short round
Mesmorph : muscular
Ectomorph : tall lanky

B. for the BBWS
Pear
Apple
Round
Hourglass

As for me - I'm a Endomorph/Mesmorph that is attracted to a Pear type of figure-but the informal results of what others could add to this would be interesting....

Tony


----------



## ripley (Jan 21, 2007)

supersoup said:


> dude, just a hint, quit with the condescending tones, and you're more apt to get helpful and sympathetic ears here. and yes, you are being condescending, don't launch into a tirade about tone and the internet and not being able to convey it accurately. my two cents, and don't jump my shit about it either. it's just the fucking internet dude, but no one here likes you jumping down the throat of one of their family members.
> 
> 
> 
> other than that, have a great day.



I




Manda.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 21, 2007)

ripley said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wubu: 

i heart you too rip-a-roo!!!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 21, 2007)

*rolls up Zains chart and requests that he bend at the waist*


----------



## Tanicarl (Jan 21, 2007)

No matter all ourindividualpersonal beliefs, opinions, preferences, or bias's. Ultimately it is our most essential human right, choosing and deciding what is proper for our physical, mental, emotional, and spiritual being, which can possibly be the most unhealthy, injustice we inflict on our lives. whatever the contributing factors are, ie: peer pressure, mainstream rejection, and inability to be honest about our feelings to mention a few. I know I can relate to some of these first hand, I'm aware that there's plenty of room for improvement and its an ongoing progress, as I discover myself more as I evolve and continue to the maturing process. I wasn't the person I was at 18, nor 25, and from 30 on its become the clearest which has translated into my most accepting, happiest, and sensible 3 years of my life. Which has made my life much more simpler and enjoyable, not to imply I have it all figured out. I probaly have more questions and less understanding of the world than ever before, but now I know what's more important is I have to understand and be genuine to my feelings and thoughts, than have the rest of the world figured out. I also know I will continue to grow and evolve as a person as I age, and its my responsibility to reconize these times and positively react to them so I may achieve my goals, live great and free of negative thinking. I believe one of the most meaningful things I've come to realize in life is, "The individual, any shape, size, race, religion, gender, orientation, character we are all just as important and equal, our differences is what makes the collective of us all, the most amazing, interesting and greatest beings on the planet, despite our shortcomings and ignorance . So my point after all this, is simply I truly believe, no one was intentionally tryin to offend anyone, it seemed that all were just being honest and expressing their feelings. The fact that we all didn't see eye to eye, is a good thing. Imagine how boring and bland the world would be without misunderstanding, and disagreements dealt with in a proper manner. My personal belief is," If we all think alike, nobody thinks" This is just one persons insignificant thoughts, hope I wasn't to off topic and made sense to at least some. Have fun everyone and


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 21, 2007)

mossystate said:


> *rolls up Zains chart and requests that he bend at the waist*





*grabs chart back and bops mossy on the head for taking it.*


----------



## traveldude1961 (Jan 21, 2007)

Is shaped like "Patrick" from SpongeBob cartoons, when I wear a flowered swim suit, the resemblance is uncanny


----------



## mossystate (Jan 21, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> *grabs chart back and bops mossy on the head for taking it.*



Snookums..no can do..I shoved a cork..etc..etc...that sucker is staying put!!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 22, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Snookums..no can do..I shoved a cork..etc..etc...that sucker is staying put!!



You'd think that...but no.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 22, 2007)

*last word*


----------



## mossystate (Jan 22, 2007)

nope..........


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 22, 2007)

mossystate said:


> nope..........



Thanks for agreeing with me ...*tucks chart in pocket and goes back to playing chess with Jeff online*


----------

